# swirling with M&P



## flavapor (Mar 27, 2012)

Can you do swirls with melt and pour?  It seems like it starts to set up so fast.  Is there a way to slow that down?


----------



## Genny (Mar 27, 2012)

You can do swirls. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jcf9l5Wc44"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jcf9l5Wc44[/ame]
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... our-cubes/

You can't get swirls like cp, but some people can get them pretty close.

You can always fake it too, by embedding swirls in your mp, like this
http://smftutorials.com/drupal/melt-and ... ial?page=5


----------



## flavapor (Mar 27, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> You can do swirls.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jcf9l5Wc44
> http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... our-cubes/
> ...



Thanks Genny, 
I will take a look at those links.


----------



## flavapor (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I tried it, and it came out ok.  Its not a crisp swirl, more like fast moving clouds intergrating with each other.  I am calling it hippie soap.

I did it with blue, purple, pink, orange, teal, and yellow.  Its not what I exected or attempted it to be, but it is a **** nice looking soap.  I cut them into cube shape.


----------



## debra102011 (May 1, 2012)

flavapor would you happen to have any photos you could share. I am going to attempt my first swirl soon and would love to see your "hippie" soap .
Thanks
Debra


----------



## flavapor (May 1, 2012)

debra102011 said:
			
		

> flavapor would you happen to have any photos you could share. I am going to attempt my first swirl soon and would love to see your "hippie" soap .
> Thanks
> Debra



I can take some, but I dont know how to get them uploaded.  I am techochallenged  

If you post me idiot instructions I will try.

or... pm me your email and I will send them to you and you can post them or just look at them.

I just bought something called m&p swirl soap.  It says to pour between 125 and 135 degrees, I am going to try that tomorrow and see if its better.


----------



## Mimi67 (May 11, 2012)

Swirling M& P is easy and I love love doing it!!
The trick is to let your batch slightly thicken  and then pour your colored soap in .. Swirl it with a spoon, making sure you touch the bottom of your mold. Do this gently. It looks better with bold colorant than with pastels..


Wish I knew how to upload a picture with my iPhone , I have several that I have done. 

I even have a 'whipped' top that makes them look like CP soaps...


----------



## debra102011 (May 11, 2012)

When I get my white melt and pour I am going to swirl in some  black for what I am hoping will be a cute  black and white paint horse


----------



## flavapor (May 11, 2012)

Mimi67 said:
			
		

> Swirling M& P is easy and I love love doing it!!
> The trick is to let your batch slightly thicken  and then pour your colored soap in .. Swirl it with a spoon, making sure you touch the bottom of your mold. Do this gently. It looks better with bold colorant than with pastels..
> 
> 
> ...



thanks mimi, I am gonna try it.  I had to get a photobucket account, or imageshack,  I am not sure which one I used, anyway, then you load your photos on it, than you can download them to here easily.


----------

